# GNG Guitars[56k...avoid this suffering]



## Zado (Mar 12, 2012)

A very interesting brand from my country along with manne,rash,cloe...maybe the most expensive considering the materials used (white ebony one of them).








































Many more in the site

Liuteria GNG - Fine Handmade Guitars - chitarre elettriche di Liuteria Moderna

[click the voice ''Chitarre'' to see the guitars]

To be honest,I'm not diggin the shape too much,but some friends who tried them told me they play just like a dream


----------



## Miek (Mar 12, 2012)

Well, I like the headstock.


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh my sweet fuck, do want


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Mar 12, 2012)

I actually love that body shape


----------



## Al NiCotin (Mar 12, 2012)

Wow the last one


----------



## Church2224 (Mar 12, 2012)

Wow these look look awesome! Thank you for sharing these man.


----------



## F0rte (Mar 12, 2012)

Spectacular. Adding one of these to my custom list.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Mar 13, 2012)

Intriguing.


----------



## mountainjam (Mar 13, 2012)

do want


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice stuff. How much are they, any idea?


----------



## elq (Mar 13, 2012)

^ http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2824795-post85.html


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 13, 2012)

elq said:


> ^ http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2824795-post85.html



Awesome, thanks for the link. And remind me again why I didn't buy customs when the dollar was strong?  Dang it!!!


----------



## pushpull7 (Mar 13, 2012)

My gawd, those are PURDY!


----------



## JacobShredder (Mar 13, 2012)

That green one and the bottom one with the trem..yum.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm all over that fanned 8, personally.


----------



## AcousticMinja (Mar 13, 2012)

Good lord that's hot. 

All of them.


----------



## toiletstand (Mar 13, 2012)

feel weird saying this but its like a classy take on a parker.


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 13, 2012)

^ some of the coolest fretboards that I've seen... aaargh... and I'm spent.


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 13, 2012)

Not too keen on the shape (though I do not dislike it), but holy crap do the woods and the craftsmanship look awesome!


----------



## engage757 (Mar 13, 2012)

Zado said:


> A very interesting brand from my country along with manne,rash,cloe...maybe the most expensive considering the materials used (white ebony one of them).




Gonna be honest. Absolutely LOATHED every guitar I saw except these two. Pretty classy! Just my opinion though.


----------



## engage757 (Mar 13, 2012)

I love the white Ebony too, but just not on that axe.


----------



## thelarrinator (Mar 13, 2012)

I think its just me but... those guitars look far too... glitzy? i doubt thats even a word but it makes sense to me!
yeah im not really feeling it, they look like something designed by a 9 year old boy.
the green guitar is nice though, kinda looks like a PRS of some sort


----------



## signalgrey (Mar 13, 2012)

Negrini's are nice lookin fiddles.


----------



## DoomJazz (Mar 13, 2012)

Holy shit, do they sound like rubies or just look like em?


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 13, 2012)

Love the spoke-wheel truss rods.


----------



## nkri (Mar 13, 2012)

These look incredible, makes me wanna play one...too bad no one in the US stocks them...


----------



## oracles (Mar 13, 2012)

Loving that blue fanned fret, looks gorgeous. Wonder if theres anywhere to try one out?


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 13, 2012)

And btw, the tops on those first two are just incredible. I'm guessing it's the wood that looks like that, no? (With some sort of stain + clear coat on them, of course). They look as though they were taken from the same piece.


----------



## toiletstand (Mar 13, 2012)

actually wouldnt mind one of these.. theyre beautiful


----------



## pushpull7 (Mar 14, 2012)

SirMyghin said:


> Love the spoke-wheel truss rods.



me too, the one thing I really miss about my old axis......


----------



## 77zark77 (Mar 14, 2012)

Zado said:


>


 
WOW ! what a beauty ! 

The fanned fretboard is 22.75" to 25.5"
Endless, a fretboard for high-A ?


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Mar 14, 2012)

i designed a shape a few years back with those same horn styles
never got anyone to build it for me
i think they're super hot


----------



## cicu (Mar 14, 2012)

All Handmade without machinery.... You can see some vids of a GNG player here...


----------



## jarnozz (Mar 16, 2012)

prices are? my Italian isnt that good xD


----------



## Zado (Mar 16, 2012)

Not sure about the prices,but I guess something around 4k&#8364; or something.

Cheaper than a blackmachine i think/hope


Bello il video Cicu!


----------



## ilovefinnish (Mar 25, 2012)

b-e-autiful!!! 
but they sure look expensive!


----------



## Zado (Mar 25, 2012)

Well,sort of a PRS price


----------



## bob123 (Mar 25, 2012)

Holy shit, those are amazing! What in the WORLD is the first one's top wood?! I've never seen that before...


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer (Mar 25, 2012)

hnnnnnngggg too much want


----------



## Goatchrist (Mar 25, 2012)

These look amazing!
Italy isn't far away, so maybe oneday...


----------



## Zado (Mar 26, 2012)

bob123 said:


> Holy shit, those are amazing! What in the WORLD is the first one's top wood?! I've never seen that before...


Quilted italian poplar top pretty rare

some other picz


















(better perspective)


----------



## JP Universe (Mar 26, 2012)

I'll take the fanned 8 and the bottom 7 string......

These would be under $1500 right???


----------



## rifftrauma (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## tank (Mar 23, 2014)

hehehe


----------



## DredFul (Mar 23, 2014)

Zado said:


>


----------



## electriceye (Mar 24, 2014)

Those tops are ....ing insane!!!


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Mar 24, 2014)

another necrobump


----------



## ZachK (Mar 24, 2014)

Looks like a fancy Kramer Pariah to me

Nice headstock though


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Mar 24, 2014)

Giulio is an artist!


----------



## Zado (Mar 24, 2014)

Some other pics for the necrobump!


----------

